# New TiVo Edge not recognized by LG TV 60UK6090PUA



## Protell (Aug 21, 2010)

I recently retired my Bolt+ for an Edge cable edition. My 2018 LG TV model 60UK6090PUA had no problem displaying the Bolt+ picture through the LG HDMI ports but the new Edge would lose the picture every time I turned off the TV and then back on. I would have to unplug the HDMI cable from the back of the Edge, plug it back in and the picture would work until the next time I turned off and on the TV. I called TiVo and after trying everything from changing cables to changing TVs nothing fixed the issue. They decided to send out a new Edge. While waiting I googled every keyword I could think of and ended up on a YouTube video that helped fix the problem.

The video said that you should disable the HDMI Ultra Deep Color setting if your source device doesn't support it. I found the setting in the picture settings menu (Additional Settings") and saw it was turned on. I turned it off in case the Edge doesn't support that setting and that fixed the problem. Now, every time I turn off and, on the TV, the TiVo Edge picture pops right up like it is supposed to. 

I contacted TiVo and tried to cancel the shipment of the replacement Edge, but FedEx just notified me it's on the way. I will deal with that later. I am just happy I don't have to set up another Edge, transfer shows, and call Comcast about the cable card going into another TiVo. I just wanted this information out there in case it could help someone. I sent TiVo this information as well and was told it will be passed on.

I have been helped by the community posts numerous times and want to give back. Here is the YouTube video I referred to:


----------

